# Marijuana Seed Strain Guide - Reviews



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone else ever uses this website:

hxxp://druglibrary.org/Strainguide/index.html

It has helped me choose all the strains I have bought so far. It has really good reviews on A LOT of different strains from different breeders.

Just click on the breeder you are looking at such as Nirvana, and then click on the strain you want to review. I like the reviews because you can tell they are normal people who just like to grow, and they are telling you the truth.

I have noticed sometimes the server messes up and can't find the review, but for the most part it is an awesome site to have.

hxxp://druglibrary.org/Strainguide/index.html

And they don't have reviews for every breeder, but for the more common ones there are quite a few!

Hope it helps


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> It has helped me choose all the strains I have bought so far. It has really good reviews on A LOT of different strains from different breeders.


 
We have our own tried and tested section with advice and comments from real growers.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36

I would rather trust this site.

eace:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> We have our own tried and tested section with advice and comments from real growers.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36
> 
> ...



I understand that, but if never hurts to have more than 1... and I will always use more than 1 site, especially for reviews.

I'm just saying it is a good review website that could be useful if certain reviews aren't found here.

:aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

:aok:


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 7, 2009)

I never new about this site thanks! I like you like to get as many opinions as possible and just browsing at different strains is a hobby I like to do, thats why I bought all 3 Volumes of The Big Book of Buds by Ed Rosenthal it nothing but strains and Breeders, I just leave them on my coffee table and all my friends read them everytime they come over! I think I've must of read them a 100 times!LOL


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 9, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I never new about this site thanks! I like you like to get as many opinions as possible and just browsing at different strains is a hobby I like to do, thats why I bought all 3 Volumes of The Big Book of Buds by Ed Rosenthal it nothing but strains and Breeders, I just leave them on my coffee table and all my friends read them everytime they come over! I think I've must of read them a 100 times!LOL



oh yeah phatpharmer i know what you mean... i can look at different strains alll day. i'll have to check that "The Big Book of Buds" out, sounds pretty sweet


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, I have used this web site to research strain reports.  It is good web site.



			
				GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone else ever uses this website:
> 
> hxxp://druglibrary.org/Strainguide/index.html
> 
> ...


----------

